# propane tank smoker we built



## welder (Feb 21, 2008)

ugly smoker looks like a giant bug


 fire box and cooking chamber


 fire box



 cooking chamber



 smoker by the creek



 hickory for  wedding Sat.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 21, 2008)

heheh.........good name for it........Bug.........

i take it thats a reverse flow smoker?


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks a bit like one them there 60's rocket enignes I've seen on the tv!  Looks like you live in a cool place dude!  Nice back yard, I'm jealous!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Lookin' forward to siome Q View on that puppy.


----------



## kookie (Feb 22, 2008)

cool smoker........like the name too..............


----------



## neens (Feb 22, 2008)

That thing looks great. As long as you are calling it the bug might as well weld some antenna on there and maybe curve the legs a little. It would look even better painted black like that.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 22, 2008)

I like it, very unique !!! 

I agree with making additions to make it a bug a painting it. After that within a year it will be very authentic.


----------



## welder (Feb 22, 2008)

Didn't have time to paint it today. Going to paint it black or let my nephew paint I'm giving it to him . I think I'll have to do some work on it it dont seem to heat very well.


----------



## neens (Feb 22, 2008)

Granted I am far from an expert but might it be because your fire box and grilling surface are at even heights? Every offset smoker I have seen has the fire box lower and the hole for heat transfer near the top of the box not in the middle. Your damper on the fire box also looks mighty small maybe that could be blocking too much air. Again I really have no idea what I am talking about seeing as I have never built a smoker before just making observations.


----------



## majorlee69 (Feb 22, 2008)

Now that's creative! I think it's great! That's alot of good lookin equipment you got there!


----------



## gramason (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice, looks aren't everything.


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree, you should have place the firebox lower. Also, the exhaust stack should be on the opposite end of the firebox, coming out of the end, just below the cooking grate.


----------



## navionjim (Mar 3, 2008)

Being in Kentucky, reminds me of some stills I've seen.
Jimbo


----------

